# Barn floor suggestions



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

My husband just build me a barn and we recently bought 3 Pygmy goats. I am just wondering if dirt floors with bedding hay layed down is ok for goats? They roam our pasture during the day but I want to keep them put up and away from predators at night. We also have a doe that is due to kid. If I need to put down floors what do you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like dirt floors the best. The urine can soak down in then. I have dirt floors and put straw down.


----------



## Sheffba (Dec 10, 2012)

We have dirt floors in ours with hay down and wondered the same thing.?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dirt is best IMO...easy to keep raked out and cleaned.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/suggestions-goat-barn-floor-138104/

Heres a thread from a couple months ago
It will gave you some diff options if you wanted to look at something else

But yes dirt works well the don't even really need bedding i didn't give them any last time i cleaned out stalls and don't play on doing it next weekend when Im cleaning stalls again

I hope the sight helps some sorry if it isn't what your looking for


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/suggestions-goat-barn-floor-138104/
> 
> Heres a thread from a couple months ago
> It will gave you some diff options if you wanted to look at something else
> ...


Thank you!! That was super helpful! I think for now we will just stick to dirt .


----------

